
Peter Naur: 1928-2016 - ulrikrasmussen
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/3/198858-peter-naur/fulltext
======
lorenzhs
Peter Naur's death was previously discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10832624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10832624)
\- this doesn't seem to add much

